# First leucomelas eggs!



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

So I just purchased an adult male leuc from tony gunther here on the board to go with my 3 leucs that have shown no breeding or calling in the 18 months since I have gotten them. 
Well, the new male was calling within hours of being in the tank, which prompted another frog to start calling and a female to start wrestling another. Well its been 2 weeks and there has been lots of courting behavior and now I found their first set of eggs! They were laid this morning right before the lights went on, and although I have a coco hut with lid set up, they opted for a nice leaf on a big vresia brom in the tank, which is where the big male calls from all the time. Awesome! As my digi is in the hands of nikon getting fixed right now no pics, but pics coming soon! Nighttime temps are 72-74 and daytime temps get from 78 to 80. They really like this big stripey vresia, all 4 sleep in it in a different leaf axil every night. Calling starts about 30 minutes before the lights go on ( approx 7 am ) and continues throughout the day sporadically, especially after I mist them. Now receptive females respond quickly by either wrestling each other, or tracking the male down where he does his little stomp in circles dance for her. Super cool
BTW I found Tony's frog to be super healthy obviously, he delivered half way, and the price was great, thanks Tony.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats on yoru breeding efforts, here is to many more.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Another clutch laid yesterday, 4 eggs that I can see. Once again on a vresia leaf. I think this was my other female's clutch this time. They have no intertest in the coco-huts except to hang out in.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yaaay! I can see tads about to pop out of the eggs! My male has been a good dad, guarding the eggs. Recently, however, he has been moving the eggs further apart from each other. WIERD The eggs all all are good. tads developing nicely. but he has moved them up and down the leaf to seperate them. As of yesterday I can see them moving in their eggs. Anyone else ever seen this? He checks on all of them. and then uses his feet to push the eggs apart. 
You kids behave or I'll seperate you! don't make me turn this leaf around and go home!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

That is awesome. Congratulations. It is so cool how the dad is so protective of the eggs.
Candy


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, I looked harder, and found a gooey blob in the leaf axil. Looks like he seperated a bad egg out of the rest and pushed it down to the bottom away from the rest. The rest should be hatching any day now.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats! Wait till you see him transport the tads. Very kewl sight.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Any day now. Put a few little cups with water in there for tad pools.


----------

